# Schutzhund Club needed



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey there,
we are about to move from Germany to the States anytime soon. Our options are either ft. Riley, KS or ft. Drum, NY. Since we have to make a decision really soon I need to find out if there are any Schutzhund Clubs around either one of those places. I already checked the internet but couldn't find anything.
Thanx in advance


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Did you check the United SchH Clubs of America, DVG America and GSDCA-WDA websites? All of these orgnizations list their member clubs and locations of those clubs on their websites.


----------



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

Jep checked them all. Are those like the only places in the States where there is no dog club around?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I can tell you that the closest SchH clubs near Ft. Drum are going to be either Rochester or Albany. Yes, stinks. Only reason I haven't started up with the sport. 

I imagine you're a little closer to Rochester, but it will probably still be around a 3 hour drive. 

If I recall, there aren't ANY WDA clubs in the entire state of NY?


----------



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

Well that really stinks. I guess Ft Drum is out of question then. Hope it is better in KS. If not we'll have to extend here in germany there are dog clubs around every corner.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks like we are going to FT Drum. It's the only spot that is open for his MOS. The branch manager said to check back in a couple of weeks but I doubt there'll be anything else open.

Stinks that the next club is 3 hours away but I guess I don't have much of a choice then, unless there are enough people to open a new club around Drum...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Briska said:


> Hey there,
> we are about to move from Germany to the States anytime soon. Our options are either ft. Riley, KS or ft. Drum, NY. Since we have to make a decision really soon I need to find out if there are any Schutzhund Clubs around either one of those places. I already checked the internet but couldn't find anything.
> Thanx in advance


If you are going to Drum you'd be at least not the only Schutzhundler


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> It looks like we are going to FT Drum. It's the only spot that is open for his MOS. The branch manager said to check back in a couple of weeks but I doubt there'll be anything else open.
> 
> Stinks that the next club is 3 hours away but I guess I don't have much of a choice then, unless there are enough people to open a new club around Drum...


If you get something together between Ft. Drum and the Syracuse metro area, I might actually get to start the sport. Brewerton, anyone??


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there is some schutzhund - both clubs and private groups in that general area of NY - I think both Kansas and Nebraska are pretty limited..........heck most of the US is pretty limited- maybe 300 -350 clubs in the whole COUNTRY

If your hubby is a helper - you will have no problem getting some others to work with - that is the BIG problem here - very very few good helpers............

3 hours is probably just a little above average for training here - under a 100 miles to a good training group is a bonus

SIGH

Lee


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

How can we find out about the private clubs? It would be great if we could get in contact with them.


----------



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess I have to talk my hubby in to taking some helper classes at the club here... don't think he is going to be to happy about it lol


----------

